# Feed Raw Bones?



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I have a meaty raw bone from my venison roast, and I'd like to feed that to my dog but it makes me nervous. The only bones my dog get are the Nyla bones. I am very fearful of him choking on it. Any feedback about feeding raw bones?

Also, how long should I wait to exercise him after feeding him? He is finally old enough to start running with me (mostly trails), and I don't want to upset his stomach. I typically wait anywhere from 4 to 8 hours after feeding.

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

raw bones are great! just be careful as leg bones are very hard and if your dog chews too hard on them he COULD break his teeth, however if your dogs are used to chewing hard bones (nylabones) then you should be fine. 

as for exercise after eating, ifs its just a better safe then sorry thing, an hour is perfectly sufficient.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Can dogs chew on the marrow bones that you get at the grocery store? Is there a size minimum for how small compared to their head it is?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

yummmmm nice fresh venison roast! Doesn't get much more organic than that!!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I gave Royce a soup bone I think it was called, with the marrow in it. He loves it.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Be careful with soup bones raw or cooked I personally never feed cooked, smoked or air dried bones.. not much meat so barely makes a meal. I find what saya enjoys the most is the workout of tearing the meat off the bone and getting some bone too.. 

Friend shared this. there is another pic of a GSD with same type of bone in the comment section. Always supervise with meals especially these types of bones. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201758457076501&set=gm.10151694242076360&type=1&theater


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

JTurner that roast bone looks fine has some yummy meat on it too. I find that provides a big workout using their front teeth to tear bits of meat bit by bit of it.. 

I never fed deer leg roast bone before have fed lamb leg roast and only part of bone Saya got bone off was the jointed part the rest she just took the meat off of it and left once she was done grinding the jointed part.. 

Though lamb is a younger animal.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

KuroSaya said:


> Be careful with soup bones raw or cooked I personally never feed cooked, smoked or air dried bones.. not much meat so barely makes a meal. I find what saya enjoys the most is the workout of tearing the meat off the bone and getting some bone too..
> 
> Friend shared this. there is another pic of a GSD with same type of bone in the comment section. Always supervise with meals especially these types of bones.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201758457076501&set=gm.10151694242076360&type=1&theater


Ouch poor baby! Well I now Know never to give my dog a soup bone...


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How did they get that off of him?


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

maybe the vet used some sort of knife or saw to cut through the bone.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Well crap. Just when I find a healthy, cheaper, long lasting chew you guys make me nervous!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> Well crap. Just when I find a healthy, cheaper, long lasting chew you guys make me nervous!!


Try beef neck bones. Soft enough for them to be able to consume completely without chipping teeth, but very long lasting  If my 7 lbs pom can go through a beef neck bone, I'm sure your dog can too! I bone the size of my fist usually lasts my dog 3-4 hours lol


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Try beef neck bones. Soft enough for them to be able to consume completely without chipping teeth, but very long lasting  If my 7 lbs pom can go through a beef neck bone, I'm sure your dog can too! I bone the size of my fist usually lasts my dog 3-4 hours lol


Well my dog is 60lbs so he will probably get through it much quicker lol. Where do you get those at? I'll check them out?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> Well my dog is 60lbs so he will probably get through it much quicker lol. Where do you get those at? I'll check them out?


If you get them big enough it will still take him a while. I guarantee it will last at least an hour 

You can get them at any butcher


----------

